# Aktuelle Einträge selektieren



## suraxus (10. Dezember 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

ich habe ein Shellskript geschrieben(allgemein gültig), das die Logdatein analysiert, auswertet und die wichtigen Einträge in eine Outputdatei umleitet, die an bestimmte Empfänger versendet wird.

Hier ist mein Skript:

###############################################
#!/bin/bash
datum2=`date +'%d-%m-%y %H:%M:%S'` #
datum3=`date +'%Y%m%d%H%M%S'`

# purpose: export all variables in ini file to shell variables
# parameter $1 - name of ini file
function readIni
{
awk -F "=" '/^[a-zA-Z].*/ {print "export "$1"="$2}' $1 > bla.tmp
. bla.tmp
rm bla.tmp
for i in `echo $Applications | tr '\,' ' '` ;do
writeIn " " $2_${OutPutFile}
writeIn "------------------------------------------" $2_${OutPutFile}
writeIn "Monitoring der Applikation: $i" $2_${OutPutFile}
writeIn " " $2_${OutPutFile}
writeIn "Date: $datum2 " $2_${OutPutFile}

echo "doit \"\$$i"_b\" \"\$$i"_a\" $2_${OutPutFile}" > tuwas.tmp
. tuwas.tmp
done
rm tuwas.tmp
}

# purpose: writing all results into an outputfile
function doit
{
writeIn "Logfile: $2" $3
writeIn "------------------------------------------" $3
writeIn " " $3
echo "$1 $2 >> $3" > doit.tmp
. doit.tmp
rm doit.tmp
}

#purpose: writing a line into an outputfile
# writeIn <String> <File>
function writeIn
{
echo "$1" >> "$2"
}

readIni mmi.ini $datum3
############################################

Dann werde ich das Skript via Cronjob täglich um z.B. 10 Uhr ausführen lassen. Nun möchte ich, dass nur die aktuellen noch nicht gelesenen Einträge(also das Lesen von Logeinträge seit dem letzten Lesevorgang ) selektiert werden und in mein Skript einbauen.

Hat Jemend eine Idee, wie das zu realisieren ist?

LG


----------

